# lansoprazole



## loulou (Sep 11, 2012)

hi, just wanting to pick all your brains
i have been put on lansoprazole as my gp thinks i have now got stomach ulcers, but since i have been taking these tablets i have seem to have lost control on my glucose levels, having 3 hypos today. 
i have been on these tablets a week now and saw my GP today and he doesn't think that these tablets will affect my levels but couldn't give me any other reasons and just told me to adjust insulin but i am just going high to low, i read 16.4 the other high what is just unheard of for me. my control is good, a high reading to me is 7.4. i would say 80% of the time i am in my 5's and all the other time will be in 4-7 so this is just boggling me.
these tablets, so i believe, stop you producing as much stomach acid, so my thinking is maybe i am absorbing the food slower or something, i just don't know what to do? 
he has told me to finish of the course what is four weeks and then see him again but this is 3 weeks away.
i just don't know what to do? do i just see the three weeks out and struggle on and see if it improves? but if it isn't the tablets affecting my levels, something else must be??? 
i just don't know what to do?????


----------



## KateR (Sep 11, 2012)

I've been on these for several years now for a hiatus hernia. They don't seem to affect my levels but maybe that's because I am T2. Would suggest if you are struggling maybe to contact your GP for an earlier appointment.


----------

